# Strange behaviour of D.T. Robertus



## niktwazny (Dec 17, 2016)

Hello everyone! I have got a problem with my new frogs. I have them almost one month. Propably 2/2 Dendrobates Tinctorius Robertus. One of this frogs shakes, it not very active and stay all day in one position and place (see the photo!). All frogs eat Hydei with vitamins (Nekton-MSA). What I can do with this frog, what is the matter. I keep all four frogs in the tank 60x45x60 exo terra. 
Thanks in advance. Greetengs from Poland.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Your frog is likely experiencing a deficiency, as I didn't see ANY type of Vitamin A in your Nekton powder, let alone the retinyl palmitate form which can be absorbed and utilized by dart frogs. I don't know if Repashy supplements are available in Poland, but I would switch to the Repashy Calcium Plus powder, possibly with the addition of Repashy Vitamin A plus. Alternately you may be able to find a dietary supplement of the aforementioned Vit A intended for human consumption that could be blended in with your existing powder, though even then the MSA still may be lacking in other nutrients that would be vital to darts in particular.


----------



## niktwazny (Dec 17, 2016)

Than you for advice. All four frogs are with me from 1 month. I do not know what kind of supllements the previous owner have been given. He claimed that he used Dendrocare. In Poland I can also buy highly recomended BiPuVital E


----------

